# package org.jdesktop.layout does not exist



## Bergmann (29. Mrz 2009)

HI,

ich hab mir grad mit NetBeans n neues JFrame erstellt, aber wenn ich compilen will kommt der Fehler:
package org.jdesktop.layout does not exist
Ich hab schon bei SUN nach der Klasse gesucht aber nix gefunden. Und Google hilft mir auch nich wirklich weiter. 
Kann mir das ma jmd schnell erklären?

MfG & Thx Bergmann.


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Mrz 2009)

was fürn layout soll das denn sein!?


----------



## Bergmann (29. Mrz 2009)

kp, ich hab einfach ne neue JavaApplication gemacht, dann da ein JFrame hinzugefügt und jetzt kommt der Fehler!


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Mrz 2009)

hm zeig mal code, aber in der Regel hast in java.awt.XXXLayout oder javax.swing.XXXLayout alles wassu brauchst :d

könnte natürlich sein das du über GuiBuilder irgendwas sonderbares implizit einbaust, das würde das erklären


----------



## FatFire (29. Mrz 2009)

Ja, das kommt aus dem Netbeans-GUIBuilder, wovon ich persönlich nicht viel halte.
Eventuell sind die Netbeans-Sachen nicht richtig eingebunden?

Gruß FatFire


----------



## Bergmann (29. Mrz 2009)

Eig. wollt ich den Code nur von NetBeant kopieren, weil wir in der Schule zur Zeit eh nur mit BlueJ arbeiten. Aber ich hab nix anderes gefunden um ein neues Frame zu erstellen...


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Mrz 2009)

zeig mal den code dann zeigen wir dir die stelle die du dann anders ersetzen musst, bzw um das problem direkt zu behandeln:
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Test {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
         JFrame frame = new JFrame("Titel");
         frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout()); //zum Beispiel

         frame.add(new JButton("nord"),BorderLayout.NORTH);
         frame.add(new JButton("mitte"),BorderLayout.CENTER);
         frame.add(new JButton("süd"),BorderLayout.SOUTH);

         frame.setVisible(true);
    } 
}[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Bergmann (29. Mrz 2009)

ah, alles klar ^^
DANKÖ!


----------



## raptorrs (30. Mrz 2009)

org.jdesktop.layout findest Du im Programmordner Netbeans6.xx\Platform7\modules.


----------

